# geneza pharmaceuticals MX



## mar1n93 (Feb 14, 2016)

So i bought these in tj from a good source but i didn't want to use enanthate or cyp only prop, but the guy had ran out of test prop he had everything else except test prop, so i got this 500 of enanthate cyp and prop mix..

Tren is acetate100 but how should i run it along with the anavar...


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 14, 2016)

You have your pct yet?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 14, 2016)

I want to know how you think you should run this cycle.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 14, 2016)

mar1n93 said:


> So i bought these in tj from a good source but i didn't want to use enanthate or cyp only prop, but the guy had ran out of test prop he had everything else except test prop, so i got this 500 of enanthate cyp and prop mix..
> 
> Tren is acetate100 but how should i run it along with the anavar...



What is tj? I've used geneza's tren ace & test etc. they are legit for the most part, but I always get better results with underground labs. I've never seen that mix, whats the dosing per/mL for each ester I cant read it...ur levels will be up and down with the prop/tren but all u can do is shoot it every 3 days, I liked tren ED or EOD..acetate ester should be no more than 3 days so u can get away it, pin it all every 3 days and take the Var daily?..next time don't do the mix


----------



## mar1n93 (Feb 14, 2016)

Pct is always the 1st thing i buy
Clomid, nolva, hcg all from the pharmacy..

Now as far as the mix, it consists in enanthate 200mg, cyp 200mg and prop 100mg /per cc

Tren acetate 100mg/ per cc
Anavar 50mg everyday 

I was told shoot eod both but that will be 1.5 of test which i think is way the f... too much idk I'll probably sell it and get test prop so i can do 300 of prop and 300 of tren with 50 of anavar


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 14, 2016)

Shoot everything mwf..


----------



## mar1n93 (Feb 15, 2016)

It wont be too much test?? Will it work well with 300 of tren a???


----------



## Spongy (Feb 15, 2016)

If it's truly 500mg shoot 1cc every 5 days and 1 cc of tren mwf like bundy said.  Nice little cycle


----------



## Spongy (Feb 15, 2016)

The prop probably won't do crap for you though since it'll be nearing the end of its saturation by the next shot


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2016)

i would shoot this all mwf if you want to take advantage of the prop ..You dont have to shoot a cc of test mwf just do the syringe math to dose what u need


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 15, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> i would shoot this all mwf if you want to take advantage of the prop ..You dont have to shoot a cc of test mwf just do the syringe math to dose what u need



1/3cc of test blend with 1cc of tren M W F would be my choice too


----------



## mar1n93 (Feb 15, 2016)

Probably do .75 of the test mwf
But I'll still try to sell it and use only test prop


----------



## Spongy (Feb 15, 2016)

mar1n93 said:


> Probably do .75 of the test mwf
> But I'll still try to sell it and use only test prop



That's over a gram of test, what's your cycle history?


----------



## mar1n93 (Feb 15, 2016)

1st cycle test e at 500/week 
2nd test e at 750/week plus some winny at the end 

This will be my 3rd cycle


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 15, 2016)

Spongy said:


> That's over a gram of test, what's your cycle history?



Exactly..I say lower that dose bud. But on the other hand, a gram of test could make u some nice gains...good luck.


----------



## mar1n93 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply BC 
I know it will lol thats why on 1 hand i wanna do it but on the other idk cuz im also running tren a for the 1st time and i dont know how long am i gonna have to do it cuz of the enanthate and cyp esters.. probably i will only use this vial and after finishing it ill continue only with prop.. what u guys think for the 8weeks total


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 15, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> What is tj?



Tijuana Mexico


----------



## mar1n93 (Feb 15, 2016)

Correct ZR


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 15, 2016)

mar1n93 said:


> Correct ZR



I used to go to tj back in the 80's & 90s for anabolics back when it was far less dangerous and you didn't need a passport.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 15, 2016)

mar1n93 said:


> So i bought these in tj from a good source but i didn't want to use enanthate or cyp only prop, but the guy had ran out of test prop he had everything else except test prop, so i got this 500 of enanthate cyp and prop mix..
> 
> Tren is acetate100 but how should i run it along with the anavar...



That test 500 is gonna hurt like ****.  It'll be like shooting a donkey kick.  However, its geneza so it's likely underdosed as hell. Their oils suck dick. Fuk naps.


----------



## mar1n93 (Feb 15, 2016)

Lol I've heard a bunch of shit from that guy which i dont know who the F it is and don't care.. but ive seen his website this geneza doesn't look like the one he sells.. his vials dont use hologram and the exp date and lote are actually printed on the label not like a stamp like theat guy uses.. so i believe is not his geneza and a MX lab that uses the same name and logo.. cuz ive seen the guys that use it in TJ and they look beast.. even an IFBB pro from TJ (wont name him) uses it and so i doubt is that guys same brewing.. just saying guys..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2016)

mar1n93 said:


> Lol I've heard a bunch of shit from that guy which i dont know who the F it is and don't care.. but ive seen his website this geneza doesn't look like the one he sells.. his vials dont use hologram and the exp date and lote are actually printed on the label not like a stamp like theat guy uses.. so i believe is not his geneza and a MX lab that uses the same name and logo.. cuz ive seen the guys that use it in TJ and they look beast.. even an IFBB pro from TJ (wont name him) uses it and so i doubt is that guys same brewing.. just saying guys..



lol


Dude, Naps invented geneza. It's his brand.  If the mexican shit is a knock off, its a knock off of Naps. Not the other way around.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 16, 2016)

I used naps for a while mar1n because I had very limited sources. I made progress because I killed it in the gym and ate my wheaties...when I switched to a UGL I made much more progress. I have left over bottles of their geneza npp (which i've concluded is not npp) because my ugl npp made me blow up..Naps is underdosed and definitely a hit or miss. If it's all u got fine, stick to their "laboratory test products" only and u will get underdosed gear...in the mean time, don't give up on finding a UGL source, but not in here. Make sure you read the rules! Let us know how the cycle goes.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 16, 2016)

I didn't order from naps. But my local source appears to. I didn't know geneza was naps own label
 Find out new stuff everyday.


----------



## mar1n93 (Feb 16, 2016)

Pillar, thats what i said, a MX lab that uses that same name and logo, READ!! Thanx for replying though..
I honestly believe it is not the same gear coming from this naps guy... vials and patches are different in some particular details, and the guys that use it have good physiques.. just saying


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 16, 2016)

mar1n93 said:


> Pillar, thats what i said, a MX lab that uses that same name and logo, READ!! Thanx for replying though..
> I honestly believe it is not the same gear coming from this naps guy... vials and patches are different in some particular details, and the guys that use it have good physiques.. just saying



Most of the guys in my gym have good physiques. That doesn't mean the gear isn't under underdosed..their diet and training is on point.   way to tell is blood work bro.


----------

